# Engine Number?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find the engine number for the E46?

I got the order form from Mobile Traditions to get the official production certificate for my car. It asks for Vin and Engine number.

I asked my dealer and they said "????!!!"

Has anyone gotten this certificate?


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

What was your manf. date?
can be found in the door sill sticker


----------



## LilEccentricJ (Dec 19, 2001)

forget it... I got the number

It's an M54 B25 with the Siemens MS 43.0 engine control

and the dealer can't figure this out... huh!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*Can you post a link where I can order or download this form?*

what is on this certificate? Sounds cool.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

From the BMW site:

"Your Baby's Birth Certificate.

Add to your pride of ownership - and authenticate your BMW's original specifications - with a certified Original Production Certificate from the BMW Mobile Tradition Archives. This handsome document, printed on watermarked paper, contains all existing specifications for your car or motorcycle. This includes items such as date of manufacture and delivery, engine and chassis number, original equipment and more - a valuable resource for the vintage BMW collector.

The BMW Certificate, housed in a protective folder is $90 and can be ordered by printing the order form (button below) and faxing it, along with proof of ownership, to 1-888 Fax-2-BMW (1-888-329-2269)."

Link to form:

BMW Production Certificate


----------

